# Lüftersteuerung selber bauen



## Artas (17. Januar 2011)

*Lüftersteuerung selber bauen*

Hallo,
Ich möchte eine Lüftersteuerung für meinen PC selber bauen.
Natürlich könnte ich mir auch eine Lüftersteuerung kaufen, aber ich  möchte sie als Werkstück für meine Technikprüfung im Februar abgeben  und anschließend in mein PC einbauen.
Es sollten 6 Lüfter angeschlossen werden. 
Diese sollen über 3 Schalter/Drehpoties geregelt werden. 
Also jeweils einer für CPU-Lüfter, einer für 3 Gehäuselüfter die hinten raussaugen und einer für 2 Lüfter die vorne/unten reinsaugen.
Sie soll in einen 5,25 zoll Schacht eingebaut werden.
Mir steht dafür eine Cad-Fräse in der Schule zu verfügung.
Der Hacken ist dabei, das ein Trasistor eingebaut sein muss. 
Morgen werde ich noch einen Schaltplan erstellen und hochladen. 
Bin mal gespannt was für Tipps ihr mir geben könnt.


----------



## Blade_Runner (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung selber bauen*

da kann ich dir das hier empfehlen, das Projekt von Keiang
Hobbyseite mit elektronischen Schaltungen - Lüfterregelung V1.4

ich habe selbst mal so eine Gebaut lief perfekt auch mit dem Display
außerdem kannst sie auch ohne Software betreiben


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung selber bauen*

zur zeit baue ich auch für meine prüfung in technik an einer Lüftersteuerung mit der man bis zu 4 Lüfter betreiben kann. 

ich baue an dieser hier Modding-FAQ

mfg alex

PS: heut gliech mal ne Platine vermurkst weil ich um eine leiterbahn verrutscht bin. Zum glück hatte mein lehrer noch eine.


----------



## Blade_Runner (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung selber bauen*

@hubiflyer1994
die Lüftersteuerung muß man aber manuell an den Potis bedienen oder?


----------

